# What can you haul in your mini-van?



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

How about a motorcycle?
http://www.ducati.ms/forums/77-sport-classic/129727-minivans.html#post1297718









Not my bike nor van.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

I've been tempted to try to see if my three wheeler would fit or my sons quad, but I know that wouldn't go over to well! Ours is for human/dog consumption only


----------



## freddy2081 (Aug 1, 2007)

I hauled a refrigerator, 
awasher and dryer (together), 
a treadmill along with my wife, my 2 kids and me, 
and a twin bed with my wife my 2 kids and me in the van, no mattress,but the springbox was there.

Wish I had it when I moved last year


----------



## sladethesleeper (Oct 28, 2011)

A friend of mine just hauled a car with his old Windstar. The towing capacity of these minivans isn't that shabby when you look at it. Though, rather than putting stuff in, I prefer a trailer.

To this point, only large things I've put in the minivan has been boxes from IKEA runs and some doors I had to take the to dump once. But, I have a pickup to do most of my heavy hauling with.


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

To pull a trailer you need a hitch. Some people have limited budgets so even a trailer can not be part of the equation. I think of our van as someone mentioned before, an enclosed pick-up truck :laugh:

Yes, a truck with a hitch with a trailer would be great! But until that day comes...


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

This is where minivan excel's, with our Routan we've moved the younger son's entire college related stuff several times and still had the 2nd row seats in it. The previous '97 DGC moved the older son's stuff but needed one 2nd row seat out as he was a computer science major and had servers and a lot more computer stuff (LAN parties for those who know that stuff) as well as just about a condo's worth of other things. The interesting aspect is that we passed a neighbors Jeep Grand Cherokee on one trip out, they had their daughter and it was loaded down along with a roof carrier with more stuff! If they had our van I'm sure the stuff would fit as about a year later they swapped the Jeep for a Chrys T&C with daughter #2. We've also moved a large three cushion couch, lazy boy recliner, etc. w/o having to leave the rear door open --- saving delivery fees and getting it of course the same day as when we bought it, nice!


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

early74B said:


> This is where minivan excel's, with our Routan we've moved the younger son's entire college related stuff several times and still had the 2nd row seats in it. The previous '97 DGC moved the older son's stuff but needed one 2nd row seat out as he was a computer science major and had servers and a lot more computer stuff (LAN parties for those who know that stuff) as well as just about a condo's worth of other things. The interesting aspect is that we passed a neighbors Jeep Grand Cherokee on one trip out, they had their daughter and it was loaded down along with a roof carrier with more stuff! If they had our van I'm sure the stuff would fit as about a year later they swapped the Jeep for a Chrys T&C with daughter #2. We've also moved a large three cushion couch, lazy boy recliner, etc. w/o having to leave the rear door open --- saving delivery fees and getting it of course the same day as when we bought it, nice!


While I've hauled similar things in my Routan, the thing that amazes me the most is how it hauls people. 2 weeks ago I had 6 full sized  adults in the car with me, with all their bags etc, plus I was pulling my 14ft box trailer that was full of equipment. We were all comfortable!! Couldn't even tell it was loaded up, was cruising 80 easily with no issues. Love the Routan for many reasons, have two kids etc.


----------

